# Got pulled over, gonna fight. But why?



## WolfXng (Mar 24, 2009)

I was on my way to work from my morning classes this morning and was traveling down a major Framingham->Sudbury backroad, I was having an argument with my friend in the passenger seat when he both noticed an officer driving in the opposite direction, we looked at my speedometer and breathed a sigh of relief as it was at/near the speed limit (I knew I was driving reasonable for the road, but speed limits in this area often jump up/down). 

I've had my fair share of moving infractions, both lost and won, and i've gotten it through my thick skull that speeding just isn't worth it. But I'm at my 2nd infraction this year so I've been relatively nervous and careful. 

So we pass the officer, and I don't brake or feel the need to do anything. We hit rt20, and after 3 or so lights I notice a cruiser is behind me as I make my way to the bank. I turn onto a road and he turns his lights on and pulls me over (it's been 4minutes since I passed him). Claims I was doing 48 in a 35. Now even when i used to speed, I knew that tickets and possible suspensions were just the result of my action, and was understanding of the officers who pulled me over. But in this situation I was rather frustrated. He comes back with a ticket, and spends a few minutes telling me how long he's been in Sudbury and in the force, and then asks me if there was the possibility I was speeding. I had been looking at my speedometer, I knew how fast I was going, so I said No. So he claims he was going to give me a warning but now gives me the full ticket..

I'm of course going to fight it, but I know the odds of defeating a Sudbury Police officer in Framingham District court, with his radar/estimated box checked, and with a traffic record... There's no real recourse.

My primary question is what legitimate reason would he have to take 4 minutes to pull me over, almost all of which he just followed me around. Everytime I've been pulled-over in Sudbury or otherwise or been with someone who's been pulled over, the lights come on instantly. How accurate are these new dash/rear mounted radars? Is there a log or a print/readout I can subpoena through court? 

Sorry for the long post, and I appreciate any responses.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

> I appreciate any responses.


Careful what you wish for!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

He may have had to safely turn around and he may have been behind you sooner than you realized.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

AS I have stated in other post you must fight this kind of abuse by appealing the ticket as far as you can.Its high time these officers abusing their discretion (and often not wearing their hat I might add) sholuld be dragged into court for as many appeals as possible, thereby denying them valuable down time.


----------



## WolfXng (Mar 24, 2009)

I've heard the "no hat, no ticket" point, but I can't imagine that actually holding up at the judge-level traffic court (?). It seems like the old "if you didn't sign it, it's not valid!!!!" argument.


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## WolfXng (Mar 24, 2009)

Where else could I ask questions to actual cops? I'm well aware that most of the people reading this are thinking to themselves "yeah sure sure" or "ignorant brat", or something negative, but i'm hoping that someone helps me out with a suggestion I could possibly use. It's worth a try


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

fra444 said:


> Careful what you wish for!


Don't feed the trolls.

I'm sooo calling bullshit on this.



> He comes back with a ticket, and spends a *few minutes telling me how long he's been in Sudbury and in the force*, *and then asks me if there was the possibility I was speeding*.


BS. I dont, and I don't know any cops who do, justify themselves to some schmuck operator by explaining how long "he's been in the force," and then asking if there was the possibility that said schmuck was speeding. If this were a true story, they officer already knows you were speeding, and in fact, had already written the citation. He was not gonna change it to a warning.



> what legitimate reason would he have to take 4 minutes to pull me over


Just for entertainment sake, I'm gonna answer this. Maybe he was running your reg. on the MDT. Maybe he was chatting on his cell phone, maybe he just felt like observing your operation before he stopped you. Maybe you should STFU, and quit acting like a tool by thinking anyone here is going to help you out. Pay the ticket, and go back to pulling your pud.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Appeal, inconvience the officer by making him come to court


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Appeal, inconvience the officer by making him come to court


 Not only that....once you get the hearing date march straight down to Framingham DC and wait for the hearing. Make sure your punctual. Being there early is VERY IMPORTANT. (For those in the know.)


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

WolfXng said:


> but i'm hoping that someone helps me out with a suggestion I could possibly use. It's worth a try


I am sure the officer that stopped you gave you a suggestion you could use. I am sure he told you that you have the right to appeal it, instructions are on the back of the citation.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

WolfXng said:


> I was having an argument with my friend...
> 
> My primary question is what legitimate reason would he have to take 4 minutes to pull me over, almost all of which he just followed me around.


My guess is that he saw you two guys arguing and was hoping one of you knocked the other one out.

When that didn't happen, he figured it was time for the stop.

Just something that I would do...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

I just don't have it in me today.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Wolfman said:


> Well, I'm no cop, just a lowly TV repairman .


And Casey Ryback was just a cook...


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Well, I'm no cop, just a lowly TV repairman but I'd suggest slowing down, shutting up, and paying the money for a professional dominatrix. They do humiliation much better than we do and if you're a good boy you may get a happy ending.


:handcuff: :beat: :handcuff:


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> Well, I'm no cop, just a lowly TV repairman but I'd suggest slowing down, shutting up, and paying the money for a professional dominatrix. They do humiliation much better than we do and if you're a good boy you may get a happy ending.


Kerrrrrrack!!! You worthless, selfish speeding WORM!!! Kerrrracckkkk! How dare you put others at risk while you tool around town obliviously fighting with your boyfriend? Kerrrrrarck!!!! Don't give me any lip. Oh, you gonna cry now? Kerrrrack!!!! Guess where I'm gonna hide your keys, worm?


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Appeal the ticket. Get your day in court and show these big bad police officers that they can't be issuing tickets for no good reason. I think you have a legitimate case!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Where else could I ask questions to actual cops? I'm well aware that most of the people reading this are thinking to themselves "yeah sure sure" or "ignorant brat", or something negative, but i'm hoping that someone helps me out with a suggestion I could possibly use. It's worth a try


Yes, but why would other cops want to help a scofflaw weasel out of a ticket? I'm not sure if you realize this, but police officers consider other police officers to be their brothers and sisters, because we share the same tough trials and tribulations of being a law enforcement officer in a society that neither likes nor understands us. To us, you're just some leadfoot, spoiled punk kid who doesn't know sh*t from shinola. Because I know that you don't care about this, let me spell out your two options:* pay the ticket,* or *appeal*, anything else is irrelevant.

If you're too lazy or stupid to do your own legal research then you deserve to lose your appeal. And, no, asking for answers on a cop website doesn't count as research.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah close this thread. 
its the same asshat that blew past the cop claiming he was doing 
"30" when in fact he was prolly closer to 53

Shut er down


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WolfXng said:


> I was on my way to work from my morning classes this morning and was traveling down a major Framingham->Sudbury backroad, I was having an argument with my friend in the passenger seat when he both noticed an officer driving in the opposite direction, we looked at my speedometer and breathed a sigh of relief as it was at/near the speed limit (I knew I was driving reasonable for the road, but speed limits in this area often jump up/down).
> 
> I've had my fair share of moving infractions, both lost and won, and i've gotten it through my thick skull that speeding just isn't worth it. But I'm at my 2nd infraction this year so I've been relatively nervous and careful.
> 
> ...


----------

